# Question



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That cannot have been an AKC show, but it could have been a UKC show.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Parti poodle for the win!

:cheers2:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

As mentioned probably a UKC show if in the US. They are allowed to compete as multi-color poodles along with brindle, agouti, and phantoms (black and tan pattern)


----------

